# The Biblical Basis and Priority of Frontier Missions



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.ijfm.org/PDFs_IJFM/13_1_PDFs/09_O%27Brien.pdf



Any thoughts?


Help me chew on this.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 9, 2008)

Good article. I'd like to see more missionaries sent out, providing they know what they are doing. I went to Ecuador a while back and helped with some work in the jungle. The missionary was pretty sharp. However, I have met some people who in missions who appear to be incompetent.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2008)

What did you think of the main thesis: That we can and should prioritize where and to which people groups we send people to, i.e. we try to figure out who is "neediest" as a people group and target them?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there any other way? I believe that if God gives an orginisation the means to reach the world they should. I think that the purpose of the article was to jolt us out of our "I'm going to be a comfortable, safe, fat American missionary" mindset.

There are a lot of sinners in New York who need Jesus, many have heard the gospel, and the gospel has been there since the city was founded. It's time to leave Judea and go die in the jungle.

I belive we as a church need to 1.) Identify people groups who have yet to hear the gospel 2.) Wait for God to provide us with able ministers + ministries 3.) cut down the expenses, many missionary organisations spend a lot of money on silly things like life, health, and dental insurance. It's a shame we let souls hang in the balance over such things.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2008)

I sort of like the life and health insurance part of it...getting my teeth checked is nice too!


----------

